# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  ما سبب المشكله

## مجدى النمس

ما سبب المشكله بعد تحديث البوكس 2.2.6
صار هاكذا

----------


## راشدمحمد

اخ مجدى السلام عليكم-سبب المشكلة-تقريبا-الانتفايروس.اعدالتثبيت بعد مسحه ومرره على الانتفايروس بحيث يتجاهله دائما =always lgnore =وإن شاءالله تنحل -mrm bash

----------


## مجدى النمس

مشكورا على الرد 
لكن انا مش مسطب الانتى فيراس من الاساس

----------


## salihmob

سبب المشكلة الرئيسي اهو ظهور الاصدار الجديد من البوكس باللون الابيض 
وهي عمليه احتيال واضحة لان مانولي ضمن فريق الفولكانو 
يعني علشان البوكس الاسود يشتغل لازم تعمل ليه اكتفيشن ولم يحدد السعر او الوكلاء الي الان 
باعتبار ان البوكس الاسود غير معتمد حالياً الا علي الاصدارات القديمة واخر اصدار يشتغل مع البوكس الاسود هو 2.1.8 
واسف علي الاطاله

----------


## مجدى النمس

مشكوررررا خى على طرب المعلومه

----------


## راشدمحمد

انا-اعمل  بالاصدار 2.2.6  بالبوكس  الاسود وشغال عادى-عملت كل التحديثات بدون مشاكل-اخ مجدي حاول بالتحديث الاخير او التحديثين 6.1 و6.2 بهم حلول بعض المشاكل-وراجع ايضا التسجيل المعلن قبل اغسطس اذا لم تسجل-وربنا يسهل-والآن نزلت الاصدار الاخير ,فكيت الضغط وفتحته مع النت واالصورة مرفقة

----------


## salihmob

> انا-اعمل  بالاصدار 2.2.6  بالبوكس  الاسود وشغال عادى-عملت كل التحديثات بدون مشاكل-اخ مجدي حاول بالتحديث الاخير او التحديثين 6.1 و6.2 بهم حلول بعض المشاكل-وراجع ايضا التسجيل المعلن قبل اغسطس اذا لم تسجل-وربنا يسهل-والآن نزلت الاصدار الاخير ,فكيت الضغط وفتحته مع النت واالصورة مرفقة

 فعلا اخي الاصدار دا فيه حل لمشكله الكونكت بالسيرفر وتحميل ملفات الابديت للبوكسات المسجلة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## راشدمحمد

حصلت معى قبل ايام واخبرت الاخ مجدى واظنه وقتها حلت مشكلته-وجدت بعض الرجسترات قدتم حذفها عن  طريق الخطأ-عملت upgradeللوندوز وسطبت البرنامج من جديد بعد حذف الاول والان يعمل بالصورة  المطلوبة-ربما تصادف غيرى ويبحث عن الحل

----------


## مجدى النمس

ظاهرات الى هذا الرساله

----------


## راشدمحمد

> ظاهرات الى هذا الرساله

 اخ مجدي لم اري صورة-هل تقصد ظهرت مرة اخرى؟

----------

